# VHS-C adapter



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

This seems like good advice to remove corrosion:


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Why are there batteries? My VHS-C adapter was just a housing the VHS-c tape slid into that was the same size as a VHS tape so the VCR could house it.


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

There is a _*manual*_ VHS-C adapter and a _*motorized*_ version that takes batteries. Ironically, they are both still available (some used)--and cost about the same price.


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

I tried Adamz's advice and it worked great. Makes me wonder how many things I've thrown away over the years that could have been fixed with that simple procedure.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Simply bring those Tapes to Costco, they will transfer them on to DVD for cheap.


----------

